# Hertz at Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV), Waikiki, info needed



## philemer (Sep 26, 2010)

We'll be doing a one-day Hertz car rental (using free rental day cert.) while staying at the Ilikai Hotel, next to the HHV in Waikiki. The Hertz site shows the HHV location closes at 1 PM. I'd like to rent the car in the morning and then drop it off later that evening to avoid paying a big parking fee. Is it possible to drop it off at the HHV after hours or will I have to wait until they open the next morning? Anyone done this? Mahalo.

Followup question: Can anyone use the "beach" at the HHV Lagoon? I'll be right next door.


----------



## linsj (Sep 26, 2010)

philemer said:


> We'll be doing a one-day Hertz car rental (using free rental day cert.) while staying at the Ilikai Hotel, next to the HHV in Waikiki. The Hertz site shows the HHV location closes at 1 PM. I'd like to rent the car in the morning and then drop it off later that evening to avoid paying a big parking fee. Is it possible to drop it off at the HHV after hours or will I have to wait until they open the next morning? Anyone done this? Mahalo.
> 
> Followup question: Can anyone use the "beach" at the HHV Lagoon? I'll be right next door.



You'll probably need to call that Hertz location. I know if you're staying at HHV, you get a voucher for a free night of parking. Don't know if that extends to people not staying on site.

All beaches in Hawaii are public, so anyone can use the beach in front of the Hilton, as well as the Lagoon.


----------



## philemer (Sep 26, 2010)

linsj said:


> You'll probably need to call that Hertz location. I know if you're staying at HHV, you get a voucher for a free night of parking. Don't know if that extends to people not staying on site.
> 
> All beaches in Hawaii are public, so anyone can use the beach in front of the Hilton, as well as the Lagoon.



I didn't know that the HHV Lagoon was on public property (the beach). I assumed it was a man-made lagoon on their property. Good to know. Thanks.

I will call the Hertz location if I don't get an answer.


----------



## greenwich3 (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is the bad news.  The booth at the Hilton Hotel is always closed or manned by one person.  The line is long and slow, even if you have a reservation.  I waited an hour and a half to find out there were no cars. People were ticked.  They also never answer the phone and the mailbox is full.

I was told there were other car rental places around the corner from there so check it out.

Good Luck!


----------



## philemer (Sep 27, 2010)

greenwich3 said:


> Here is the bad news.  The booth at the Hilton Hotel is always closed or manned by one person.  The line is long and slow, even if you have a reservation.  I waited an hour and a half to find out there were no cars. People were ticked.  They also never answer the phone and the mailbox is full.
> 
> I was told there were other car rental places around the corner from there so check it out.
> 
> Good Luck!



Thanks for the report, I think. I'll start looking at alternative locations. It has to be Hertz because I'm using a free day cert.


----------



## greenwich3 (Sep 27, 2010)

You maybe able to do it there so you can try. Set it up early for later in your stay and return the same day.  Parking doesn't work there, even if you pay.

However, we go every year and love it so I don't want to give you the wrong idea.

Cheap food is across the treet from the hotel and the beach is great.  Pool is nice, but too many kids.  For quiet stay on the big island.  Kingsland is beautiful.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I have read elsewhere, you'll have to pay an extra day if you drop off after hours.

This was true when I rented from Thrifty about a block away but luckily they are open until 8p.

There is also an Alamo right across the street from the Ilikai.


----------



## Emi (Sep 29, 2010)

a1000monkeys said:


> From what I have read elsewhere, you'll have to pay an extra day if you drop off after hours.
> 
> This was true when I rented from Thrifty about a block away but luckily they are open until 8p.
> 
> There is also an Alamo right across the street from the Ilikai.



I have done the one day rental at Hertz at HHV last year. You have to pick up the car in the morning during the hours they were open. I did not have unreasonable wait. We were able to return the car anytime before the next morning. The procedure was to drive up to 5th fl parking level to the area assigned to Hertz. Drop the key and rental agreement in a box there. Please let me know if the procedures have changed.

Thanks


----------



## philemer (Sep 29, 2010)

Emi said:


> I have done the one day rental at Hertz at HHV last year. You have to pick up the car in the morning during the hours they were open. I did not have unreasonable wait. We were able to return the car anytime before the next morning. The procedure was to drive up to 5th fl parking level to the area assigned to Hertz. Drop the key and rental agreement in a box there. Please let me know if the procedures have changed.
> 
> Thanks



From what I've read it's still true. Will update next year, if I remember.


----------



## danb (Sep 30, 2010)

*Rental Car*

we usually rent from the dealer just down the Ave from the Grand Wakikian. 
Prices are not bad and the cars are good. Very convienent. Just walk past the GW and it next to the ABC store. 
I read that the lot at the marina accepts credit cards. if thats true you could park there. 
10 Months to Hawaii and waiting.


----------



## philemer (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll be using a "free day" cert from Hertz so I'm set. Looks like all the hotels let you drop off after hours since they close so early. 

Three months and a week. Aloha, y'all.


----------



## PClapham (Oct 1, 2010)

2 questions:

1. is the hilton voucher dependent on renting specifically from Hertz?

2. Phil, how do you get the free day cert?

Thanks!

Anita


----------



## philemer (Oct 1, 2010)

PClapham said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. is the hilton voucher dependent on renting specifically from Hertz?
> 
> ...



It's NOT a Hilton voucher. It's issued by Hertz to their good customers. Rent a lot from them & you might get one too. Or, have a friend who has one.


----------



## PClapham (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, Phil.  I just turned up a deal with Enterprise for $31 a day.  Can Hertz beat it?

Anita

ps that's for a baby car (economy!)


----------



## PClapham (Oct 1, 2010)

I just called the Hilton on Waikiki and was told there is no automatic voucher for parking.

Anita


----------



## Emi (Oct 1, 2010)

PClapham said:


> I just called the Hilton on Waikiki and was told there is no automatic voucher for parking.
> 
> Anita



I'm not sure why you need an automatic voucher for parking. Just take a ticket when you pull into the lot and the gate will open. Drive up to the 5th fl and park the car, and drop off the keys in the Hetz designated box.


----------



## DEROS (Oct 2, 2010)

philemer said:


> I didn't know that the HHV Lagoon was on public property (the beach). I assumed it was a man-made lagoon on their property. Good to know. Thanks.
> .



The Lagoon is technically not Public.  Yes, Hilton allows all to use the Lagoon but it is not public.  The Lagoon is man made (originally created in 1960) and not directly connected to the Ocean like Ko Olina Lagoons.  Just recently did Hilton and HGVC renovated it so that it would be more hospitable to guest.

As for Hertz, I remember seeing a drop box for after hours drop off.  However it is always good to call to make sure.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re parking on Waikiki*

The marina beside the Hilton currently has a sign indicating that you can park in Lot A for up to 10 hours for $4.00

Anita


----------



## philemer (Jan 13, 2011)

philemer said:


> We'll be doing a one-day Hertz car rental (using free rental day cert.) while staying at the Ilikai Hotel, next to the HHV in Waikiki. The Hertz site shows the HHV location closes at 1 PM. I'd like to rent the car in the morning and then drop it off later that evening to avoid paying a big parking fee. Is it possible to drop it off at the HHV after hours or will I have to wait until they open the next morning? Anyone done this? Mahalo.
> 
> Followup question: Can anyone use the "beach" at the HHV Lagoon? I'll be right next door.



Rented our car on Tuesday morning at HHV and only had to wait 10 minutes in line. Lots of Japanese tourist there. Dropped off the car in the parking garage that afternoon and then dropped the keys & contract in a box by the elevator. Easy-squeezy.


----------



## linsj (Jan 13, 2011)

philemer said:


> Rented our car on Tuesday morning at HHV and only had to wait 10 minutes in line. Lots of Japanese tourist there. Dropped off the car in the parking garage that afternoon and then dropped the keys & contract in a box by the elevator. Easy-squeezy.



What are they charging these days?


----------



## philemer (Jan 14, 2011)

linsj said:


> What are they charging these days?



You'll have to check their website. I had a Free Day cert so it was only $4 for taxes.


----------



## Tcherniaev (Feb 28, 2011)

*Alamo*



philemer said:


> You'll have to check their website. I had a Free Day cert so it was only $4 for taxes.


Just to let you know, Alamo is right across the street (above McDonalds), and they have great rates, and easy access in and out (but you still have to return the car before their office closes). Last year I rented daily from them 5-6 times and paid around $20 per day.


----------

